# Eurotunnel Frequent Traveller



## wasfitonce (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi is anybody using the Frequent Traveller Scheme?

The scheme seems quite good, you have to order 10 crossings at £49 (including a supplement for a "campercar") per crossing. So you get five crossing for £98 return.

What I want to know has anybody using these transfered them to friend!!! if so how did you do it and how did you get on?


Paul


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

You can't use Tesco vouchers. :wink: 

tony


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

So if you were to change your number plate how would they know? just asking ....! :wink:


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

paulann said:


> Hi is anybody using the Frequent Traveller Scheme?
> 
> What I want to know has anybody using these transfered them to friend!!! if so how did you do it and how did you get on?
> 
> Paul


Yes, we use it and have done for several years now; excellent value even if you don't use all 10 crossings.

Never tried the transfer, but......I do think to mitigate the possibility of people doing this, Eurotunnel require that the payment card used to open the initial Frequent Traveller account is then used at check-in to retrieve your booking/crossing time.

This is what we do and it certainly speeds up the check-in process.

Maybe you could by-pass this by just giving out the booking reference number to your friend, but it may not work out to be so straight forward!


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

I know you can use different vehicles (a car for a day trip etc).
Check if the ticket owner has to travel on the booking with them???


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Just checked and the website states
The registered account holder must travel on all journeys*

Shame or it would have been good for us*


----------



## leseduts (Jun 3, 2008)

We have used them for a few years. Now we are retired we make longer but fewer trips, but still find it cheaper. We filled in a suggestion form a couple of years ago, and suggested that at least 2 of the tickets could be used by other members of the family, but it did not happen.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

leseduts said:


> We filled in a suggestion form a couple of years ago, and suggested that at least 2 of the tickets could be used by other members of the family, but it did not happen.


A similar experience for us too.

We were also asked for suggestions to improve the service and I responded noting that in my view the 12 month duration of the account should commence when you travel on your first crossing and not, as is still presently the case, when you first open your account.

Needless to say it hasn't happened


----------



## Curtisden (Mar 23, 2009)

*Frequent Traveller*

From DFDS web site today.
Always think they knock spots off the rest.
PHONE OFFER ONLY:

Call now to book your multi-trip: +44 208 127 8303

Book now to take advantage of the following benefits:

Totally transferable : So friends, family and colleagues can use it too
Completely open : No need to specify dates or times of travel at purchase
Fully flexible : No amendment fee once you have booked your crossings
Absolute freedom : Take any available off-peak sailing before 13 December 2012 (or ^selected peak sailings for a supplement)
First class travel discount : access to our First Class Loungers is just €12 each way when booking as part of a Multi-Trip deal.

Book today to take advantage of these great rates! Just call +44 208 127 8303.

^Exclusion dates and 'peak' supplement dates/times apply (see below).

Terms and Conditions:
*Multi-Trip offers are subject to availability (see travel exclusion dates below) and only valid when used as part of a return booking. Book for travel up to 13/12/12. Fares quoted include fuel surcharges

^A €33 each way high season 'peak' supplement applies to all departures on the following dates;

Ex Dover: 01/06 - 10/06/12; scheduled sailings between 0600 - 1800 on any Saturday or Sunday from 20/07 to 02/09/12;

Ex Dunkirk: 01/06 - 10/06/12; Scheduled sailings between 1401 - 2201 on any Saturday or Sunday from 20/07 to 02/09/2012.

Multi-Trip fares are valid for car/motorhomes (under 2.4m high and less than 5m in length) and up to 4 people, and motorbikes and motorbike + trailer/sidecar combinations and 2 people.

Supplements may apply for longer vehicles and additional passengers. Offer not available online. No telephone booking fee applies. Bookings are non-refundable.

DFDS Seaways - English Channel terms and conditions apply .

°Calls may cost up to 10p per minute plus network extras. No amendment fees apply.


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Just rang DFDS to find out what the supplements cost, and unfortunately they will not accept vehicles over 2.4m. 
So can't use it.
Still waiting to see if MyLink will bring back the old Seafrance carnet, aah... those were the days...


----------



## veevee (Nov 6, 2011)

As the Eurotunnel check-in proceedure is automated the only point of identification is when you insert your debit/credit card into the check-in machine (providing you don't go to a manned booth). That is to identify the booking and card, not the person. 

It also matters that when asked for vehicle registration number on the booking page for your next trip that you do not fill this in (it's not a requirement only a request). Only the type of vehicle, car/mh/van etc. 

In around 8 years of frequent traveller use (maybe 10 return trips each year) we have never once been asked to produce evidence of who we are at check-in, even on the couple of times when machines have failed and an attendant had to be called.

So it's the card the account was opened with, the type of vehicle but not it's registration number, and which direction you are travelling in.

Hope this helps

ps: Just reminded by the better half. Mrs VV and I were travelling with 2 vehicles on one occassion but couldn't use our frequent traveller for the same crossing.
On enquiring with the booking office as to why I couldn't book twice on the same crossing (the online system always came up with 'Not Available' when trying to book the second vehicle) they told us the system was aware that the account holder had already booked on that crossing.
It was hinted at that if we were to book subsequent crossings the account holder could hand over the 'booking' debit card to the following spouse at the check-in booth.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Eurotunnekl T & C state bookings are non transferrable.

How do they know who is travelling. CC or Debit card to veryfy booking. 

I do know families that use the frequent traveller scheme and make a change of registration numbers on bookings for whichever member is crossing.

Dave p


----------

